# Learn More about Dodging and Burning



## RedEye (Mar 3, 2012)

Does anyone know of any resources which can help me learn more about dodging and burning? This seems to be part of the formula for sucess in the discerning eyes of timeless photographers and I would an opportunity to learn more about the correct use of these processes. Note, I do most of my PP on Lightroom3.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeHunt (Mar 3, 2012)

RedEye said:


> Does anyone know of any resources which can help me learn more about dodging and burning? This seems to be part of the formula for sucess in the discerning eyes of timeless photographers and I would an opportunity to learn more about the correct use of these processes. Note, I do most of my PP on Lightroom3.
> 
> Thanks!



Don't know too much about LR3 as I use Photoshop CS5.1 Extended. Although I have got a copy of a video tutorial called "High End Techniques" with an entire section entitled Part 3 The Art of Dodge & Burn (Part 3 of 3) check out their website:

http://www.digitalphotoshopretouching.com/order-retouching-dvd/retouching-tutorials-dvd-3


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Mar 4, 2012)

RedEye said:


> Does anyone know of any resources which can help me learn more about dodging and burning? This seems to be part of the formula for sucess in the discerning eyes of timeless photographers and I would an opportunity to learn more about the correct use of these processes. Note, I do most of my PP on Lightroom3.
> 
> Thanks!



I'd get a good LR 4 book. Its a easy technique, and most of the time there is no need to use photoshop since you can have multiple layers in lightroom as well. A wacom tablet can be a handy tool for dodging or burning as well.


----------



## crasher7 (Mar 4, 2012)

Making your own dodging tools is fun! Oh you mean on a computer…… not as much fun.


----------



## RedEye (Mar 4, 2012)

MikeHunt said:


> RedEye said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know of any resources which can help me learn more about dodging and burning? This seems to be part of the formula for sucess in the discerning eyes of timeless photographers and I would an opportunity to learn more about the correct use of these processes. Note, I do most of my PP on Lightroom3.
> ...



Thanks for the link. Along this avenue what I'm after is not so much instruction for software user interface, but rather a more academic study of the arts of dodging and burning, from a philosophical and artistic perspective, studying the great masters, A. Adams for instance. Thanks for the help, appreciate it.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 6, 2012)

This is a really helpfull tutorial for doing it in photoshop using masks
http://www.photoshopessentials.com/photo-editing/dodge-burn/

that site is a really good resource for anything photoshop


----------



## RedEye (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

